# **longer fin**



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a Half Moon Betta that has been kept in pristine water conditions. After noticing his fin last night I did a water test this AM and 0 ammonia, all other specs are fine. Last night I noticed that all of his fins are fine BUT it looks like a fin or a small amount if fins are slightly longer than the rest of his fins. I have had numerous Bettas and have never seen this. I've seen all sort of fin problems (I used to rescue mistreated LFS Bettas) but not this - it's very weird - how could his fin he hanging lower than the rest? Maybe it's about to fall off? As I said, water parameters have been perfect and he has no tank mates but a snail. I am not sure to use Stress Coat or just start using some salt and see what happens. I have not used salt in quite some time so I have a question about that - the container says 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons, so that would be 2 tablespoons (10 gallon tank), that seems so high! Is that the recommended dosage? Also, do I put a little bit in first and then acclimate him to the salt, putting a little more in later or the next day? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would add a TBS today and then another tomorrow.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Can you see if a ray is broken?


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you Elliot225 and emc7 - your help is appreciated!

I just looked really closely with the flashlight again and all it looks like is 1 fin that is hanging lower than the rest - nothing else seems wrong.

Elliot225, How long would you say I should continue the salt?

Thank you both!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have salt in my tanks at all times. I only add salt when I do a W.C. You don't need to add any if you are just topping off.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm sorry Elliot 225 - I'm confused.

I add the salt and do I dose again when I do a water change?

How long should I continue the salt?

I used to salt my tanks all the time and in setting this one, read some information about salt not being necessary - different reasons, so this time around I decided not to salt. Different preferences, I guess.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

You don't have to do a water change. Salt stays in the water as the water evaporates. The only time to add more salt is when you do a water change. If you are just adding water to bring up the level you don't need to add more salt. 

There are different opinions on salt in fresh water. I have used salt in all my tanks for years and never had any issues. Wherever works for me may not work for you and vice-versa. I can't complain as my tanks are crystal clear, mostly algae free, no disease, and no injuries.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Salt isn't good for many plants, but it can cut back on fungus and is often recommended for goldfish, livebearers and cichlids. Unless I am using it as a med, I'll use a blend of epsom salt (1 tbls), sea salt (1 tps) and baking soda (1 tsp) per 5 gallons rather than table salt. It gets close to the water in Lake Malawi and buffers my soft water. I use it with African cichlids and livebearers, but not with S. American fish. Bettas are Asian, their water is intermediate. If you suspect a fungal fishrot salt can help.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't use table salt. Especially iodized salt. Use aquarium salt. I have used sea salt before, but just be sure to use one that has not added things.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you again to Elliot225 and to emc7. Yes, Elliot225, I agree about the salt, I never had problems and I salted my community and single Betta tanks. One Betta got dropsy - in 10 years or so that's it. 

Now I put 1 tbs. in yesterday and I have one dissolving to put in now...Is that it? What about when I do my water change tomorrow? I would always salt that water...How long do you think Cowboy would benefit from the salt?

Again, thanks so much for your help! I feel so fortunate to have come across this site - such nice, knowledgeable people willing to always help


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

One Tbsp. of salt per 5g of water. If you do a 50% W.C. add, which is 5g of a 10g tank, add 1 Tbsp. of salt to the new water.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

For how long, Elliot225?

Thank you!


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh - and I am using aquarium salt


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

You only add more when you do a water change.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Elliot225, How long should I keep adding the salt for the fin?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd give a a few months or until the fish looks better and then taper off gradually (add less or don't add in wc). Salt, even iodized salt seldom hurts, but it isn't constantly needed either. It can stop fungus and discourage some external parasites and help dropsy. 

If your other fish are doing well on salt, it won't hurt to be consistent. I'd say do what the breeder of your fish does. I think it kind of depends on your water. If you have very soft water, salt is more helpful than if the water is already full of ions.


----------

